# Swing down brakes



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I am looking for opinions and thoughts from those of you that have your brake attached to the side of your vehicle. When you need it, you just let it down, but it stays attached to your vehicle. I'm not sure what you call that set-up.

I've using mine on saw horses without an issue, but that set-up looks convenient.

I have a System One rack with boxes on my truck, but I know they make an attachment.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Guess that system is ok , Not sure I want mine hanging outside in the weather and road dust all the time, to big of investment. But then again mine is a commerial model so a lot more costly to replace.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I think randy nailed it. I don't use my brake every day, so I wouldn't do it. But I think the main reason I wouldn't is around here atleast in the winter everything is such a mess. That brake would be covered with ice, salt, and road garbage. 

But I guess then again in the winter you may take it off the truck, so I guess that may not be a problem either:laughing:


I put wheels on one end of my brake so I can slide it out of the truck and pull it around by myself, I don't get a ton of jobs where the truck is close to my work area, so its nice to be able to move it into the HO's yard, so I don't have to keep making trips to the truck.


Dave


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Second the out in the weather- not just weather but dirt, sand, ect. 

Yesterday a really cool and particular tradesman posted another siding link "This is Painful" yesterday. 

Nothing ruins a nice job than using tools that don't do the job properly. Years ago I was in Flordida running siding with a brake permanently mounted to the side of the trailer. Remober, I said in Florida where the hinge (cringe) was crushing samd and droppoing same into the aluminum marking it up. 

Never again will I have a brake outside in the weather. I like the trailer idea but too hot in the summmer to be in a trailer. I like to be set up in the garage with a table on one side to hold and layout the coil, cut with a carpenter square. 

You know you are doing right when you side a house, wrap the facia, casings, beams and the scrap coil is not enough to fill a trim coil box- half way you are doing it right.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

This is how I have mine set up. Place above brake to put finished pieces. table to cut and layout on . In the summer when hot out just open the back doors. This set up is not for everyone , but I pretty much only do metal work , and the brake never leaves my trailer.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I had mine in the trailer for a while. But I do more of everything else and it took up to much room.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

like doing brake work in a can..no thanks..i need air..


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> like doing brake work in a can..no thanks..i need air..


Well when it is cold , wind blowing , snow and rain it beats working outside or in some cold garage. Every one has their own taste, this just happens to be mine.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i was just kidding..looks homey..


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Can you show us what system you have seen? I know system one is alumium so I doubt you would be welding anything but if you do make sure the supports are straight.

I had welded racks with brackets on the side which I hung the brake from. The guy I hired to build them let his helper do it all with no oversight. I let it slide and Im sorry I did. The 3 brackets supporting the brake were not in line and wore a groove in the back bar from hanging. To this day my brake reads wider in the middle than the ends so I need to compensate for it.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I'll send a picture as soon as I can. But, no, not welded. I'm pretty sure it bolts on.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> i was just kidding..looks homey..


I know you where,:laughing:


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Tom M said:


> Can you show us what system you have seen? I know system one is alumium so I doubt you would be welding anything but if you do make sure the supports are straight.
> 
> I had welded racks with brackets on the side which I hung the brake from. The guy I hired to build them let his helper do it all with no oversight. I let it slide and Im sorry I did. The 3 brackets supporting the brake were not in line and wore a groove in the back bar from hanging. To this day my brake reads wider in the middle than the ends so I need to compensate for it.


That is one of the things I would be worried about if everything is not just right, Kind of right up there with hauling brake with tail gate up.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

We have ours setup like Randy. It stays in our trailer always. We tend to bend a lot of z flashing and drip caps, along with regular metal work for siding and windows.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

My present set-up: the brake is on top. When needed, I bring it down or, if only for a few things, I can leave it on the racks and bend the metal in place.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

It must be nice having all of your stuff on hand in a trailer. If it wasn't so densely populated around here I would enjoy one my self. I know a couple of guys that use sprinters with brakes inside.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I gotta get better at picture taking


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

That is why I add the boxes. I carry the things I use the most in the boxes and the trailer...well, that is like a garage mostly these days.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

We have 4 brakes and mounted one of them on the side of our utility body truck. I think its great except the time i dropped it on someones head....... Only problem is they tend to be higher than normal comfortable working height. If you park the truck in the road and can stand on a curb its about the right height. If in a driveway the guys would lay a staging plank down to stand on. 

We just recently took it off because the truck was parked at lowes one day and someone drove into the brake and bent one of the brackets. 

I thought it was awesome if i had to take a truck on a weekend by myself it was super easy to pull it down and do some quick trim.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Where I keep my brake. I have small casters on the frame of the brake so it slides out easy and the legs drop like a stretcher from an ambulance.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Brake is just to valuable to leave out in the weather to me. I just roll it out, use it and then slide it back in.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

brhokel606 said:


> Brake is just to valuable to leave out in the weather to me. I just roll it out, use it and then slide it back in.


If youre the one with the ambulance gurney and slides in on wheels your set up is best ive seen. :clap:


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Trailer for me. In the summer I open the doors and run a fan. For most days I can endure. I do need some better lights though. Or better eyes.
I have seen the swing down holders, but never paid much attention to them.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

brhokel606 said:


> Where I keep my brake. I have small casters on the frame of the brake so it slides out easy and the legs drop like a stretcher from an ambulance.


Why is it that blue? Is it the light or a Anniversary Edition?


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Roofcheck said:


> Why is it that blue? Is it the light or a Anniversary Edition?


I think all of the later model Pro-14 or Pro-19 have the blue colored bar. One I had about 10 years ago was blue.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes it is Blue, anniversary edition!


----------

